# Backgear Issue On 6316 Part 2



## Joe Pitz (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello,

Having some issues getting my lathe into back gears.  (part 2)

 So I pulled the clutch wheel and removed the gear cover. Here is what I found out.

Enclosed is a pic of the rear of the spindle.

If you look very closely you can see the wood-ruff key, right behind that is a spacer that has a slot in it. The wood-ruff key on my lathe slides into this spacer.

If the wood-ruff key and spacer is on as pictured and I slide the clutch wheel onto the spindle,  when I select back gears the spindle is locked.

If I remove the wood-ruff key and slide the clutch wheel on I can engage the back gears and the chuck will turn.

The leads me to believe that the wood-ruff key is too long and should not block the spacer ring or someone put the spacer on in the incorrect position.

I checked the exploded parts diagram of the head stock and cannot find the spacer?

Can any of you clausing owners shed some light on this for me? 

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh,  I think I figured it out.  First off,  The clutch wheel was locked tight,  By taking it apart, I now can move the wheel out of the way.

The other part is that the spindle is so hard to move in back gears I could only turn it with the clutch wheel.

By pushing with a bar I can now move the outer hub of the pulley.  So I put everything back together and made sure the clutch wheel was slid out of the way.  Now I can run in back gears.

One of those Doh! moments.

Joe


----------



## brino (Jul 22, 2015)

Joe Pitz said:


> One of those Doh! moments.



I've had at least my share of those.
Glad you found it!
-brino


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 22, 2015)

thanks brino

Joe


----------

